# New youtube video



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

I didn't know where else to put this, but I think you'll all like it .


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

So that's what you look like! 

Nice video! A couple of tips (from someone who's never done anything like that, ever): maybe look directly into the camera a little more, the way you'd make eye contact if you were having a conversation face to face. Also, maybe intersperse the video with pictures or other short clips that you can use to help illustrate your points? This helps to maintain viewer interest - as it stands, it's very easy to open another window and browse elsewhere while the video is playing, which can reduce the impact of your message somewhat. 

Just some thoughts... keep on trackin'!


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

I am looking directly at the camera. I can't help that I've got an eye condition. If people don't like that, that's their problem.

I really don't know what kind of pictures I could put in there to illustrate my points except to make a huge dollar sign hahahaha. I would probably make a picture like this: more+(picture of clock) = more $ spent .

If I were going to use short clips, I'd basically have to find terribly recorded music that is obviously low budget and compare it to one of mine . That might be a bit of a jerk move though, but boy will it illustrate a powerful point haha.

The annotations I put in there helps to keep interest too.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey, I'm really sorry - I didn't realise about your eyes, I was just trying to take a casual observer's point of view, and make suggestions that I thought might help. No offence meant, seriously.

I take the other point - I really have no idea what other graphics you could stick in there (maybe some covers of really well recorded/famous albums?), I was just thinking that it might come off a little monotonous as is. And you're right about the annotations - like I say, just trying to help :dontknow:


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry if I came off a little rough. . LOL...I actually think the album thing would be a good idea.

I could just google badly recorded stuff and compare it to better stuff. -plays 15 seconds of a mayhem song...next comes 15 seconds of a track I did for free (yeah I was feeling generous)- Maybe compare stuff in the same genre . Good idea, I think I'll go through with it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

Glad to be of service!


----------



## Sandro Gomes (Jul 8, 2009)

Great idea. This video is full of tips. I agree with both you guys, images would look great on the video, but I also have no idea of what images you can use. :huh:

Anyway, make a video series with tips about production is great, and I also believed it is in the right place.

I hope our readers can spread the word and link to your video on their home pages.

Thanks


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the support guys . I was actually kinda nervous to post that video because I KNOW there are going to be people who will say I don't know what I'm talking about, but with the way that I have the videos planned out and how I do them (all improv) should hopefully keep those kinds of comments down.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

I think you can say almost anything you like, and someone will pipe up and say you don't know what you're talking about. Doesn't matter if you happen to be right


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

I included some fun images in the new video . Adds some laughter, especially toward the end on the second part haha.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

I KNOW Fruity Loops can sound better... LOL!

Nice one!

I see you're being followed by none other than Behringher - be afraid, be very afraid... :R


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

. No eurodesk for me thanks.

That was the follow up, here's part two:






And part two, of part two haha


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

My video was featured on a music business blog .


----------

